# So ... Brink anyone?



## bmd (Apr 21, 2010)

How good does this game look? Made by Splash Damage and Bethesda, it's a free running FPS set in the future. Kind of like Mass Effect 2 Meets Mirror's Edge.

I'm not explaining it very well but just check out the site.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 23, 2010)

Videos look nice, but can't see the free running, run and gun stuff suiting an FPS. Wrong view.


----------



## Boycey (Apr 23, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Videos look nice, but can't see the free running, run and gun stuff suiting an FPS. Wrong view.



it worked in mirror's edge  not sure about how they're implementing it though. interested.


----------



## debaser (Apr 23, 2010)

Boycey said:


> it worked in mirror's edge  not sure about how they're implementing it though. interested.



The free running worked in mirrors edge, the FPShooting didn't.

I will give certainly be giving brink a go though if they do pull it off it'l be awesome.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 23, 2010)

Boycey said:


> it worked in mirror's edge  not sure about how they're implementing it though. interested.



Meh. Played Mirror's Edge at a mate's. Didn't buy it.

However, if this is as open, free-run, fighty as it looks, I imagine you'll spend a lot of time getting shot in the back/top of the head etc etc.


----------



## bmd (Apr 23, 2010)

I like this. I like the fact that you can co-op with 7 others. I like the look of the shooty bits and it looks like you can take or leave the free running stuff. Although once you get used to it I bet it adds a lot to the game.

There are four classes, which you can switch between depending on where you are with a mission. Couldn't work out if you could do that multiplayer though.


----------



## Boycey (Apr 23, 2010)

debaser said:


> The free running worked in mirrors edge, the FPShooting didn't.



true, i honestly couldn't tell you why it didn't work though? lack of aiming down the sights function? not being able to reload the weapons or carry one around with you everywhere was kinda part of the game so i wouldn't have changed that...


----------



## Sunray (Apr 28, 2010)

I think this takes the crown for best looking graphics in a game.  

Level of detail is incredible.  Beyond even Crysis and that looks amazing at times.


----------



## debaser (Apr 28, 2010)

Boycey said:


> true, i honestly couldn't tell you why it didn't work though? lack of aiming down the sights function? not being able to reload the weapons or carry one around with you everywhere was kinda part of the game so i wouldn't have changed that...



Just clunky controls which made sense as intially the whole point was to completely avoid fighting, which made the forced fighting bits later on bit puzzling. It just wasn't made for shooting.

Brinks made for both FPS and Free-running but somthing will have to be sacrificed from one for t'other no doubt! 

My bet is the free runnings a little shitty. It's alot more dumbed down compared to mirrors edge from the videos I've seen A one "free run" button, sorta thing. Then again, perhaps it needs to be really simple to keep up  the pace...

Oh I dunno, we'l soon find out


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 28, 2010)

Looks ace. I'm shit at FPS (totally disoriented, no idea where I'm going etc) but if any game was going to make me give it another go it might just be that one.

I do often wonder what the point of character customisation is when it's FPS though - you never see yourself.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 28, 2010)

debaser said:


> Just clunky controls which made sense as intially the whole point was to completely avoid fighting, which made the forced fighting bits later on bit puzzling. It just wasn't made for shooting.
> 
> Brinks made for both FPS and Free-running but somthing will have to be sacrificed from one for t'other no doubt!
> 
> ...



You only need one button generally because the action can be taken from the context of what you are looking at.  Mirrors edge did this quite well and this is just taking that concept and applying it to a different type of game.  

Mirrors edge did do some things with multi button moves, but they were easy to master.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 2, 2011)

it's only a few quid on steam this weekend

i got  it  but i'm not really a online gamer.   at least it has bots

though it does sound underwhelming



take a shot


----------



## bmd (Dec 4, 2011)

Biggest disappointment of my life. Just pipped finding out there was no Santa Claus.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 4, 2011)

is it worth the fiver i paid for it?


----------



## bmd (Dec 4, 2011)

It's ok. Its just that the bots are rubbish and as I don't really bother with multiplayer I just played single and they ruined it for me really. It's not unplayable by any means and tbf it could have been the hype surrounding it that set the bar really high. Probably worth a fiver.


----------

